# Rabbit hutches



## sc00ter4900 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi i was hoping someone might have pitures of there hutches or muli hole hutches? Im trying to get an idea of what to build. Any help would be great Thanks Scotty


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Feb 12, 2010)

Are you interested in all wire cages or wooden framed hutches?


----------



## sc00ter4900 (Feb 12, 2010)

JoieDeViveRabbitry said:
			
		

> Are you interested in all wire cages or wooden framed hutches?


Right now wooden cages. I dont have a builing for cages  Thanks Scotty


----------

